# Texture Coating for a New Concrete Block outside Wall



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure about "small pebble" but I've seen countless block walls that were stucco'ed that look great.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*pneumatically,,,*

buy a hopper gun & hook it up to an air comp,,, we do it all the time.


----------

